# Phosphate Battle



## HGL (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey there everyone,

I have a 20gal tank and have been keeping if for almost over a year. I been keeping plants here and there, but just recently that I got into planted tanks. Now, I stack my tank with plenty of plants. I have a very low count of fish and feed my fish very lightly. My concern has always been the phosphate. I am using a phosphate remover from amtra, a German brand, in one of those reactor and been running for about a month, however, the phosphate level is still pretty high. The fertilizer and ph chem I use doesn't contain phosphate. I was wondering if anyone knows a better way of removing phosphate.

HGL


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> however, the phosphate level is still pretty high.


 How high? Unless it's over 3ppm, frankly,I wouldn't worry about it, assuming you have all your other ferts in order.


----------



## HGL (Apr 4, 2006)

I can't recall the ppm, but I remember measuring the phosphate with one of the test kit and seeing the phosphate max out at the highest. I would even guess that it is higher than 3ppm like a 5ppm maybe. I think it is one of the cause for all the hair algae I have. The algae grows very quick. It's like I clean it today and it grows back the next week.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

What kind of substrate do you have?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Repeat after me: "phosphate does not cause algae... phosphate does not cause algae... phosphate does not cause algae..."  

Some more specifics will help us out here: 

- how much lighting and on for how long?
- CO2?
- what kind of fertilization and how much how often?

One needs to make sure the plants have all they need in order to thrive, and in this order : light, carbon (eg CO2), macro nutrients (NO3, PO4), micro nutrients (Fe and traces). Once the plants are healthy, algae issues are at a minimum.

And why are you using a "pH chem"?

Welcome to APC!


----------



## HGL (Apr 4, 2006)

Here Are The Specs.

Tank Size: 20gal
Substrate- Sand (montery Sand)
Light: Pc 65w X 2, On For 8-9hrs
Co2 Diy: I Bubble/ Sec. (just Got My New Co2 System Today, Will Set Up Soon)
Fertilization: Kent Products, (liquid- Grow, Fe, K,) 5 Drops Ea. Daily
Flora Dose Tablets For Substrate: Mineral Tablets, Monthly (4 Tabs)
Water Change Normally Once A Week (sometime Twice)
Fish Count: (2) Three In Size Discus
(5) Small Algae Eater,
(1) Golden Killi
(1) Beta
Feeding: Once Daily Or Every Other Day W/ Dry Worm
Daily Care: 100%

Hl


----------

